# Trick Flow engine pacakage



## sandmangto (Aug 27, 2011)

:confused I am looking to upgrade the goat and I was looking at the Trick Flow Specialties TFS-K306-550-470 kit. Does anyone know if this package is any good? Also what else would be "recommended" to get the most ponies out of this? I know I will need exhaust I am looking at the full Kooks system and then I was gonna put a Svede intake on it. I am new to the ls scene and my goal for this car is to be a cobra killer!!! I appreciate any advice.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

LS1 or LS2??? Check out pacesetter headers, and just have them jet hot coated. There half the price at marylandspeed.com and basically same quality and performance. I would check out Texas-speed.com before summit. Texas speed has made some of the best LS motors around.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i would recommend looking building your own heads and cam combo. LS3 heads, intake, mild cam w/ oil pump,pushrods and springsand a timing set is a good setup


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2007)

The kit is proven HP. What we advertise it what you will get with the supporting mods that we suggest with the kit. In a 6 speed it is very drivable and very reliable power. If you are dealing with an automatic car you will need a pretty healthy stall converter to make it work properly but yet still very fun to drive. If you have further questions about the kit don't hesitate to contact me at 330-630-1555.

Thanks, Gregg
Trick Flow Tech


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not for the money.


----------



## sandmangto (Aug 27, 2011)

thank you for all of the responses. it is and ls2 car i forgot to put that in the post. 

@[email protected] what supporting mods will i need besides a new intake and full exhaust? 

@06blackgto what do you classify as a mild cam.

p.s. the car is still my DD so i need it to be streatable


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Look into the NSSP it makes good power for the LS2


----------

